# Mines visit Litchfeilds



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was transport on Saturday to take Mine's, Niikura-san and Nagahama-san to see Iain Litchfield. Of couse it was only fair I take a few pic's, as it all R35 stuff I stuck the post here









Iain with Niikura-san and Nagahama-san









It was Saturday so only another GTR was in for a service, except a engine out turbo upgrade is on one set of ramps as well






















































Niikura-san and Nagahama-san where very interested and a good exchange of tuning ideas was great to listen to


















White R35 with nismo wheels


















notice some other nice cars there



























prancing horse









GR6 broken









Circlip come off and damaged the cog









new toys arriving all the time, lighter and better intercooler









Iains toy...

I had my TM oil changed while I was there and its miles cheaper than a hpc, it now changes better than when the hpc did it last time!

I will post some more pics up tomorrow


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice pics Rob, think i might have sneaked off in the Scaglietti whilst the boys were chatting..hehe


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Those facilities look superb, I'd love a garage with that lift system.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent pictures - good insight into Iains place.

Thanks - hope the Mines guys enjoyed their day out.

BTW: Are Litchfields still into Imprezas?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Think Ian must be proud....to be visited by Mines is a big honour:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Are Litchfields still into Imprezas?


yes they still do maintance and special models



> Think Ian must be proud....to be visited by Mines is a big honour


what was clear is that Mines where impressed with the developments Iain was doing with Turbos etc Iain has good history from the scoobies


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics there ,that black 35 on the ramp was there a couple off weeks ago when I was ,dont know who's it is but it is having a hell of a lot of performane work done all round :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a few more









nice toys ready to be fitted









Iain's M-Powered old 6 series BMW









Ford GT40 with 720BHP, Bugatti EB in the background









Aston in the car park









my car having the TM oil changed


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Photos Rob :thumbsup:

It was a real honour to have Mines visit and we are delighted to be a Distributor for their parts. We had our first delivery yesterday and another large one next week 

It was really interesting chatting about the different tuning strategies and techniques for the GTR. I'm sure we will be working closely in the coming weeks.

Wildrover, we’re very much into our Subarus and have our revised Type-20 launching in a couple of weeks and the next Type-25 due in the Spring


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy shit, an Eb110, GT40 and Proper Aston all in the same place.

wow, didn't realise we had garages like this in the UK

Iain, you need to post more!!

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So Litchfield, are you concentrating only on R35 tuning with Mines?

I loved their R34 when we visited them last year.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Mook, we know a bit about nice cars  Hence why I like the GTR so much!

I'll try and contribute more when possible

We are just focusing on the R35 tuning at the moment, although we reguarly look after the other models (had a few myself over the years). I remember Shin's gorgeous Mine's R34, now that was a stunning car!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Toni perhaps you should get a 35 in zele orange instead


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I've always said my bank account is in trouble if an orange or yellow one are released over here, LOL.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MORE, MORE, WE WANT MORE :clap::clap::clap:

Great thread, well done.


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW !

Brilliant .. So not only can you service / repair etc the GTR at sensible prices :thumbsup: you get to look around some eye candy ... Beats my HPC hands down with a few Micras !


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as requested


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

am i looking at this wrong or is that manifold part of the turbo rather than attached to it ?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Do Litchfield's carry out upgrade or repair work on the transmission?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

what's in the Nismo boxes then?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mark, the manifold and turbo is one unit










TURBOCHARGER - GTR (R35) 03/2008-11/2008 VR38DETT.M |LH :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like there will be plenty of car perving to do during my 18k service next weekend ! . . Great pics!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Mines + Litchfield. What a winning combination!!

I had the pleasure of visiting Mines on the GTROC trip in December and was blown away. So far I've only been to Litchfield's to get my new carbon fibre wheel fitted, but talking with Iain and his people that day it was clear these guys really know what they're doing. I can see my R35 will be back there soon!

_P.S. that Scaglietti is a 599 Paul:thumbsup:_


----------



## storm_nige (Aug 17, 2009)

e39 m5 v8 in the 6 series?? Nice!!


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

*Litchfield THE SERVICE CENTRE*

I used Litchfields since owning My GTR. Ian ,Jen and Matt are true proffesionals and genuine people . Thes guys run rings around your average HPC . I only use the HPC when I have to as Ian and his team have forgotten more than most HPC ever knew. Great people, Great workshop 


Ps I now who that Black GTR is but I aint telling !!!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Looks like a cracking set up there and some pretty serious motors which would mean you guys know what your doing. Not far from me either.

Would be keen to know what services you offer Mapping/servicing/tuning etc...?

Many thanks

Wills


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

how much were those nismo wheels!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

jasonchiu said:


> how much were those nismo wheels!


Too much at any price, they are uke:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

The 6 Series is a proper handful but superb  It was built by Harge and looks oem. As far as I'm aware the only one in this spec.

Jason, the Nismo wheels were £1,195 from memory. 

Wills, feel free to call me anytime to discuss how we might be able to help you.


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Great pictures, that Bugatti is incredibly rare. Didn't know Litchfields were so developed shame they are so far away from me.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> mark, the manifold and turbo is one unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm bit of a strange setup


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> hmm bit of a strange setup


I think Scoobies have simular, Iain knew all about them


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Having the turbo housing incorporated into the exhaust manifold helps efficiency and aids quicker response. The packaging on the GTR is amazing :thumbsup:

The IHI GTR turbos are very similar in core and blade design to versions used by Subaru. That is why the VF34 rollerbearing turbo is a nice easy upgrade and popular in the US.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now ALL you guys know why I went to Iain and he supplied my Red Black Edition R35 !!!!

HPC's eat ya hearts out !! Not only does Iain have GREAT facilities, but he actually knows about the cars he works on, more than some I know !!


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

Just as well I left before the cameras started to come out, my car was filthy..

Had the 6K service and Y Pipe fitted (took my own oil), two cups of tea later, all sorted and £468 all in. No Brainer!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Litchfield said:


> Jason, the Nismo wheels were £1,195 from memory.


Each on the Nismo wheels? There is no way a set would be that cheap.:thumbsup:

Countvonc, you officially have no taste!!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Shinobi said:


> Didn't know Litchfields were so developed shame they are so far away from me.


Ditto! 

Litchfield need a branch in Scotland!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was just talking to VspecII about this and the cool thing was when I came back Jason Buttons (now wife) Jessica Michibata was driving him back down the M4 in her Black GTR

I only realised when they passed me turning off... it was a good day


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Jason Button ...?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

WTF did my pain killers for a bad foot or my spellcheck do that Jenson of course


----------

